# morgen



## Mortuis (13 Aug. 2006)

hallo zusammen 

bin neu hier und wollte mich mal kurz vorstellen

* Name * : Christoph

* Alter * : 19

* Geburtstag * : 25.03.87 

* Wohnort * : Westerwald



Ich bin ein Diskusionsfreudiger mensch und hoffe von daher das ich hier gut aufgehoben bin :thumbup:


----------



## AMUN (13 Aug. 2006)

Guten morgen Christoph!

Wenn du gerne diskutierst und auch Bilder magst bist du hier genau richtig…
Also willkommen an Board und viel spaß beim posten und stöbern… wir freuen uns auf deine Beiträge 

MfG
Meister


----------



## Muli (13 Aug. 2006)

Auch heisse dich Willkommen in unserer kleinen, aber feinen Community! Diskussionsfreudige Mitglieder sind immer gerne gesehen!
Also Willkommen an Board und auf frohes posten!


Liebe Grüße, Muli!


----------



## spoiler (13 Aug. 2006)

Auch meinerseits wünsche ich wohl geruht zuhaben und ein erfolgreiches und frohes Posten! Fühl dich gegrüsst und Willkommen an Board!!!

greetz spoiler


----------



## Mortuis (13 Aug. 2006)

danke für die willkommens grüße
so fühlt man sich doch schon richtig wie "zuhause"


----------



## fl4m3 (13 Aug. 2006)

Von mir auch ein Herzliches Willkommen!
Hab Spass bei uns und ich wünsche ein Happy Posting!


Gruss


----------



## Mortuis (14 Aug. 2006)

RickEee schrieb:


> Leider bist Du Deiner "Leidenschaft" bislang noch nicht nachgekommen aber ich erhoffe mir alsbaldige Besserung dieses Mangels.




morgen

das liegt daran das ich meistens nur die möglichkeit habe morgen zwischen 4 und 7 uhr ins i-net zu gehen da ich um 8 bis 19 uhr arbeiten muss und dan erst mal etwas im realen leben tätige und dan schlafen geh  

aber keine angst in der zeit die ich hier sein kann werde ich auch genügent schreiben 
(solange es themen gibt die mich interesiren ;D)


----------



## spoiler (14 Aug. 2006)

Mortuis schrieb:


> morgen
> 
> das liegt daran das ich meistens nur die möglichkeit habe morgen zwischen 4 und 7 uhr ins i-net zu gehen da ich um 8 bis 19 uhr arbeiten muss und dan erst mal etwas im realen leben tätige und dan schlafen geh



Na das finde ich doch mal lobenswert  also weiter so!!!





Mortuis schrieb:


> aber keine angst in der zeit die ich hier sein kann werde ich auch genügent schreiben
> (solange es themen gibt die mich interesiren ;D)



und hier hab ich auch keine bedenken! Die wirst du immer finden


----------

